

Notifications Are Killing Email - mattantwest
http://blog.matt-west.com/post/notifications-are-killing-email

======
dredmorbius
Lack of understanding of email filtering rules is a large part of this. Email,
with filtering rules, means that important messages from _people_ who matter,
get seen.

And important notifications.

Abuse of motifs such as messaging and notifications (hello, LinkedIn, I'm
talking to you) leads to deprecation of just those messages. Though there are
times and places when notifications are just what you need (site status
messages for techies, financial accounts information for many others).

Incidentally, speaking of overused motifs, "fixed" website elements are
increasingly triggering precisely the same response from me that spam emails
are: pop open Stylebot, highlight the undesirable element (aren't those
something from Berkeley?), and click "Hide" ("display: none;" property). As
with the header bar on Matt West's blog.

